# How to deal with my cockatiel!! I need a prescription



## thomasmandin (Aug 27, 2011)

I've got a cockatiel 4 days ago. And I want to understand it!! Whenever I try to feed it it bites me, and might sometimes take it from me and throw it away. sometimes when I try to touch him he bites and starts going to the bottom of the cage and go on screaming and hissing and never stops. some other times it's very wonderful and plays with me with a rope that I leave for him to grab with his mouth. What do I want? I want him to love me, eat from my hands, and stand on my hands like everyone does. I want him to trust me and play with me. Also I want him to accept other types of food than his seeds. Please tell me what to do!! Thanks and I appreciate your help!!


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

Don't worry so much your only 4 days in he just needs time to adjust to his new home and you. Some cockatiels it's instant love others you need to be patient and work at it. Sounds like you'll need to work at it a little so start slow talk to him while he is in his cage put his cage next to the lounge while you eat or watch tv leave the door open so he can venture out if he wants just show him your not a threat and you always come with fun times also pick up some millet it's birdy crack!!! Good luck I'm sure some other members will give you some more pointers


----------



## Kay (Aug 11, 2011)

After 4 days he will be scared and unsure of his enviroment. I would just leave him alone in his cage, apart from feeding/watering, don't try to touch him as he will associate this as bad times! Just sit near him quietly, talk to him lots, read books, whatever, just so he can get used to having you around. Worked for me


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It will take some time to earn his trust. The best way to earn trust is to do things that he likes and try to avoid doing things that he dislikes. If he doesn't want to take treats from your hand right now don't try to force it. Instead you can set the treat down in an easy to reach place, making sure that he sees you do it, to teach him that you're a source of good things. He'll learn to eat from your hand when he's had more time to get used to his new home and learn that you're really quite nice.


----------



## luckybag1 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi, i agree with everyone. Your tiel is getting use to its new home and needs to get use to you too. If you continue to invest time with your tiel, you will most certainly get back what you put in. So keep going with that, your doing a good job! Tiels can be like little children, they love affection, attention and playing. Talk to your tiel lots, in a soft voice and you may find after a while that they start talking back to you in their own unique ways, ( they make lots of cute little noises ). The crest on their head does tell you a lot about how they are feeling and i would say if you get a minute to look up about whst the tiel crests mean. Good luck with your new little one, and please let us know about your progress.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Here is my thread on taming http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073

Welcome to the forum


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

My cockatiel bonded to me just the 2nd day but it takes longer with some other birds. It took my cousins cockatiel, Sammy 1 month to just go on her finger.


----------



## thomasmandin (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks everybody for your suggestions!!I'll try them and hope to see any difference very soon.


----------

